# apelar



## cinditina

Hola a todos,
Gostaria de saber se há algum verbo em espanhol para o verbo "apelar" que não sja com o sentido jurídico. Por exemplo:
A novela está apelando muito com tantos perseonagens falando sobre política.
Obrigada


----------



## willy2008

Apelar o recurrir,es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## cordobes82

Cindi:

eu tenho refletido muito durante anos sobre essa expressao, e cheguei à conclusao de que nao existe uma traduçao unívoca.

Quando for traduzir, pense em qualquer outra palavra que você usaria no contexto.

"Apelar" nesse sentido seria fazer algo, tomar a iniciativa, sem pensar muito talvez, sempre com certa ousadia. Expressao que adoro, por sinal, porque aqui nao tem.

No caso da novela, os produtores estao apelando com algúmfim, talvez para subir o Ibope, ou para causar polêmica, ou coisa semelhante.

Esta seria uma possível traduçao: 

_La novela *se está jugando* mucho con tantos personajes hablando sobre política.
_
Jugar-se significa arriscar-se ou fazer algo por alguém, sempre com a idéia também de audácia.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo tampoco encuentro una expresión única equivalente, pero "apelar" en el sentido de la pregunta de Cinditina nada tiene a ver con audacia. "Apelar" significa usar recursos o argumentos más allá de lo razonable para defender una posición o idea como en la novela que está viendo Cindi (los políticos están siendo usados como recurso para algún propósito no muy sano).


----------



## Alderamin

cinditina said:


> Hola a todos,
> Gostaria de saber se há algum verbo em espanhol para o verbo "apelar" que não sja com o sentido jurídico. Por exemplo:
> A novela está apelando muito com tantos perseonagens falando sobre política.
> Obrigada



Entendo "apelar" nessa frase com o sentido de chamar a atenção para / atrair / despertar o interesse do público para o assunto (a política, por intermédio das personagens).


----------



## cinditina

Bueno, a mí me parece que todos han descrito un àngulo de la idea que pasa el verbo. Lo que comprendo es que, en realidad, no existe un verbo específico tal como lo han dicho todos.... Yo me quedo al principio (a ver si surge algo distinto)  con el verbo *jugarse *y confieso que lo usé a la hora de hacer la traducción antes que consultaros.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## cordobes82

Cindi, podés quedarte absolutamente tranquila con la traducción porque encaja perfectamente en ese caso. Lo que sí me faltó decirte, es que es una expresión bastante informal, más informal que "apelar" en portugués. Podés usarla para un artículo de opinión, por ejemplo, pero no te recomendaría si es un texto muy formal.
Fijate la segunda acepción que le dan en el mismo wordreference: la primera palabra dice "apostar", y es ese el sentido. La novela apuesta a algo con esos personajes políticos.

Además mirá como no hay contradicción con otros foristas: 




WhoSoyEu said:


> Yo tampoco encuentro una expresión única equivalente, pero "apelar" en el sentido de la pregunta de Cinditina nada tiene a ver con audacia. .



¿Pero por qué no?? Cuando se "apela" en ese sentido, quiere decir que no hacés algo estructuradamente, un poco más allá de lo estrictamente racional, y fijate que es lo que vos mismo decís más adelante:



> "Apelar" significa usar recursos o argumentos *más allá de lo razonable* para defender una posición o idea como en la novela que está viendo Cindi (los políticos están siendo usados como recurso para algún propósito no muy sano)



¿Ves? Es exactamente la misma idea que tenemos, pero expresada con distintas palabras. Una cosa es cuando hacés algo planificadamente, algo que pensás que no va a causar ningún impacto inesperado; otra cosa es cuando hacés algo con osadía, o sea, *te atrevés,* y eso es la idea de "apelar" en portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Más allá de lo razonable" no es audacia, es "apelação"! "Apelar" *no es *hacer con osadía, es pasar de los límites de lo razonable.


----------



## cordobes82

Yo no dije que significara "hacer algo con osadía", dije que necesariamente conlleva una cuota de audacia, de osadía, aunque sea chiquita.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com o WhoSoyEu; "apelar" numa frase como essa, no Brasil, aproxima-se de "passar dos limites" (no mau sentido, e não no sentido de uma transgressão saudável ou de uma ousadia), "abusar do direito de...", "exagerar na dose", até mesmo "fazer jogo sujo".


----------



## cordobes82

Entao anaczz, vai me dizer que "passar dos limites" é fazer algo totalmente previsível, razoável???

Tomando suas próprias palavaras, para "fazer um jogo sujo" vai me dizer que nao é necessária certa ousadia??? Passar dos limites implica gostem ou nao, concordem conmigo ou nao, a idéia de transgressao, de ousadia.

Nao se contradigam!


----------



## anaczz

> Tomando suas próprias palavaras, para "fazer um jogo sujo" vai me dizer que nao é necessária certa ousadia???


Não chamaria de ousadia, mas sim de sacanagem...
Veja bem, eu fiz a ressalva de que é no mau sentido;  transgredir e ousar, ao menos para mim, podem e costumam ter um sentido positivo, como alguém que ousa ir além do seu tempo, ir além dos limites que a sociedade lhe impõe, num sentido de inovação, rompimento de amarras, coisas assim. Apelar tem um sentido mais negativo, mais próximo a abusar da atenção de alguém, aproveitar da boa vontade de alguém, aproveitar da amizade, passar dos limites no mau sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La traducción correcta al español es: La_ novela está recurriendo demasiado a personajes que hablan de política. _De una manera menos literal: _La novela está abusando demasiado del recurso de personajes hablando/que hablan de política._


----------



## zema

Otra posibilidad, más informal, pero que también da esa idea de exceso o abuso de la que hablaban Ana, Who y Cordobés:
_
A la novela se le está yendo la mano con tantos personajes hablando de política_.


----------

